# Least favorite villager?



## Contessa (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm not sure if this is a thread already but who is your least favorite villager? Mine is peanut.


----------



## scotch (Jan 30, 2016)

diva.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 30, 2016)

Probably Rocket. I don't know, I just don't care for her design at all. Not a fan of uchi villagers, either.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 30, 2016)

Elise. Look at this hideous...thing:


----------



## scotch (Jan 30, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Elise. Look at this hideous...thing:
> 
> View attachment 163309



but elise is bae!!!! i would be her boyfriend and we would monkey around on the bed 
by jumping on the bed. jk, she's hideous.


----------



## MintySky (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that there are quite a few threads about least favorite villager. Anyway, my least favorite is Elmer. And always will be.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 30, 2016)

This abomination!!!




*belch*


----------



## meowlerrz (Jan 30, 2016)

cranky old wart jr is in my town and I hate him so much like hes gross, his house looks like its made of garbage and he just reminds me of an old man screaming at little kids to get off his lawn like ugh
and honestly what kind of name is wart jr


----------



## Vickie (Jan 30, 2016)

Queenie...
Her hair... is like arrows to her head?? I just can't stand it...


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 30, 2016)

Vickie said:


> Queenie...
> Her hair... is like arrows to her head?? I just can't stand it...



Same here!! Queenie is the absolute worst for me! I've hated her since ACCF >.<


----------



## Tyboy000 (Jan 31, 2016)

Limberg...somehow I always get him in my towns.


----------



## Vickie (Jan 31, 2016)

Kayrii said:


> Same here!! Queenie is the absolute worst for me! I've hated her since ACCF >.<



Now I'm still stuck with her even though I tried to ignore her for weeks now! She pinged me once and I thought she was finally going to move. She ended up asking me to change her catchphrase. 

Finally, someone understands my pain!


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 31, 2016)

Vickie said:


> Now I'm still stuck with her even though I tried to ignore her for weeks now! She pinged me once and I thought she was finally going to move. She ended up asking me to change her catchphrase.
> 
> Finally, someone understands my pain!



I have her in one of my cycle towns - deliberately moved her in from my campsite - Ohh the things you'll do for your mother who wants the stupid purple ostrich, hahaha. I fully understand your pain! >.<


----------



## kazyrock (Jan 31, 2016)

I really REALLY hate Rizzo


----------



## itsmadness (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh my gerdness. FRECKLES. She showed up in my town from a friend's void with her terrible haircut and ruined the deal I had to get Muffy!


----------



## Bam (Jan 31, 2016)

Pashmina, I don't like the goats and she made my favorite villagers cry.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 31, 2016)

Rocco because he just decided to put his house IN MY HEART BUSH IM SO MAD. I HIT HIM EVERYDAY TO GET RID OF MY PAIN


----------



## Quagsire. (Jan 31, 2016)

Chiisanacx said:


> Rocco because he just decided to put his house IN MY HEART BUSH IM SO MAD. I HIT HIM EVERYDAY TO GET RID OF MY PAIN



In my old town he moved in right in front of the bridge and behind my house ;-;


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 31, 2016)

Quagsire. said:


> In my old town he moved in right in front of the bridge and behind my house ;-;



I feel your pain. ; ~ ; Well Wolfgang moved right in front of my bridge but I love him so its okay <3


----------



## newleaves (Jan 31, 2016)

wart jr, he just looks so smug and he really gets on my nerves, him and gaston,
who seems to have a penchant for moving in front of people's bridges (⌯⌅⌄⌅)​


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 3, 2016)

Any lion character, I just don't care for them. Rocket is pretty awful too. It's not even just her looks, I don't know why I can't take to her when I have had other uchi personalities that I've liked.


----------



## PrincessKelly (Feb 3, 2016)

Any of the Chickens, I reaaaally dislike those  Ken... ugh


----------



## Discord (Feb 4, 2016)

Camofrog

Nothing but a stuck up jerk and concieted person, he moved out the week after he moved in since his rudeness was impardonable and repugnant.


----------



## Kaiserin (Feb 4, 2016)

Tyboy000 said:


> Limberg...somehow I always get him in my towns.



Same, I always try to kick him out of mines. but the little pest won't go away. Ugh.


----------



## flightedbird (Feb 4, 2016)

Tipper and Ricky are the only ones I've encountered that I truly cannot stand.


----------



## Maelawni (Feb 4, 2016)

So that it's relevant to my recent gameplay of ACNL, Canberra.  Ol' girl just looks wrong in the face.
I feel bad for saying it, but when I first saw her, I was pretty alarmed. :'0 Like, "WHAT?! How is this an actual villager?! Someone designed this and thought it was great?!" And of course she's uchi, because you know, non-feminine females are just...ugly. That's the way it is. I'm joking, but yeah...the only uchi animals that seem to look good in my opinion are Shari and Phoebe. And I know some people really love Canberra and the other uchi animals, but let's be honest, y'all are the minority...sadly. :c 
I already know uchi is like the least liked personality or something, and I have no doubt it has something to do with the way a lot of them look lol. I really wish they made a lot more appealing uchi animals. You can have a tomboyish female character that looks good...they really could have done it. Phoebe is a good example.


----------



## flightedbird (Feb 4, 2016)

To above: Muffy is Uchi and she's freakin adorable.


----------



## Maelawni (Feb 5, 2016)

Yeah, people who generally like uchi villagers seem to like Muffy.
But in terms of popularity, she's definitely a bit down there...a lot of the uchi villagers are. :c

EDIT: Nvm! I just checked a list and Muffy seems to be well liked. 
I guess it's her gothic/lolita look that really appeals to people because I know in general the sheep villagers don't get much love. As for the rest of the uchi villagers...yep. x_x


----------



## focus (Feb 5, 2016)

I HATE DIVA SO MUCH LMAO


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Feb 5, 2016)

Antonio is my least favourite.  You know how in Let's Go to the City the villager dialogue was really dull and repetitive?  Well, because of that the only people I actually liked in that game were villagers I'd gotten previously on Wild World or villagers that I thought looked pretty.  Everyone else was pretty boring to me in that game, and Antonio happened to be one of the people in my town that I thought was boring and wanted to move out (he hasn't yet as far as I know, but it's been like a month since I played LGTTC, so maybe he just up and left while I've been playing New Leaf).  

If I'd actually liked him, maybe I could have forgiven him for this, or maybe he just got me on the wrong day.  He asked me to get him red furniture.  I couldn't find any after a couple of days, so I ordered a piece from my catalog.  When it finally arrived I went to give it to him, but he told me he didn't want it anymore.  That was annoying, but I could have lived with that.  Then he said "Where was the hustle?"  Basically, even though he'd realised he didn't want it anymore he was getting up me for being slow.  I've hated him since then. 

And, just my luck, he was the first person I got in my campsite when I got New Leaf.  As soon as I entered the campsite and saw him, I just said "You" and walked right back out.


----------



## CluelessMayor (Feb 5, 2016)

Al - he ruined my path and didn't move out for 8 months


----------



## scotch (Feb 5, 2016)

idk..............
OH ELISE AND HER UGLY FACE


----------



## radioloves (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm not very sure who my least favourite is, but I like the majority of the villagers and I wish there was more creative ones o:


----------



## flightedbird (Feb 6, 2016)

BonBon because she thought it was okay to drop her house right in the middle of my paths.


----------



## Wishii (Feb 6, 2016)

Groucho...he refused to move from my town, and his house was right where I wanted my bridge! It must've been a few months until he finally got the message that I wanted him out.


----------



## Blueskyy (Feb 7, 2016)

This stems back to the Gamecube days, but QUEENIE is the worst.  Her hair is way too messed up to be so judgemental.


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 8, 2016)

Rocket, she was a pain in my side until she finally moved out. I also hate rasher...he is an ugly and rude villager.


----------



## Elov (Feb 9, 2016)

Atm Wendy. Mainly because she single-handedly destroyed my entire town. But other than that, she's alright... xD


----------



## Quagsire. (Feb 9, 2016)

Diva...
Just, Nintendo, is this a joke or wot? DX


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 9, 2016)

Egbert. I don't even remember why I hate him so passionately. :/


----------



## Eleaf (Feb 9, 2016)

It's probably Ricky. 
His plot was not only in a bad spot, but also because he was a pain to get to move out. I don't even remember how long it took for him to move out, all I know is that, if I remember correctly, I got maybe 2 dreamies and a random move in within the time time period he moved in and moved out of my town.


----------



## VividVero (Feb 9, 2016)

_*FILBERT!*_


----------



## Turanga.Maax (Feb 9, 2016)

Buck! He is an uglier relative to ugly betty, and I can't even bare to look at him.


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 9, 2016)

stinky ..he has a  under wear on his head ? I just can't get pass that


----------



## NursePhantump (Feb 9, 2016)

beardo and paula. They need to just not exist.











LOOKIT THESE UGLY MOTHER ****ERS


----------



## Shawna (Feb 9, 2016)

Don't even get me started on Rolf!


----------



## pixemi (Feb 15, 2016)

I hated when Lyman and Beardo were in my village. they were mean and annoying. ugly too


----------



## Izaya (Feb 15, 2016)

Tabby and Gigi. But mostly...
*Jambette.*
Get that nightmare out of here please for as she makes me want to cry.


----------



## Trip (Feb 15, 2016)

Prince is pretty ugly. Makes me cringe every time I think about him.


----------



## sugar-mocha (Feb 16, 2016)

Wart Jr. He wouldn't leave my town for the longest time!


----------



## nodices (Feb 16, 2016)

chadder. moved to a bad spot in my town and when he finally pinged me to move he changed his mind. took ages for him to finally move out!


----------



## porkbun (Feb 16, 2016)

tex the penguin, he has plopped onto a part of my town randomly two times now. and no matter how hard i would try to make him leave he never would > : (


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 22, 2016)

Marshal. It's just that he's so overrated! "omg nu i cant live w/o marhal" "mashal senpai notice me" "my friend is marshal" "i have marshal in my town and he loves every1" Oh My GOD will you folks just SHUT UP!? I personally think he looks just plain evil. The words "I'm gonna take over the world and no one's gonna stop me HAHAHAHAHA" is written ALL OVER HIS EVIL FACE!!


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Feb 23, 2016)

Ugh, Paula...


----------



## windloft (Feb 23, 2016)

eh, i'm just going to go ahead and say marshal's my least favorite. he's very cute and all, but i feel like everybody overhypes him. i don't outright hate him, but his popularity is a lil... weird-ish to me.


----------



## davidlblack (Feb 26, 2016)

@ruza and @ccc yeah, I get that. I have him in my town, and the little guy is great, but he's not God. People need to stop worshipping him lol. Like I saw a picture of a house where the walls were marshal patterns, the floors were, and Marshal's pics were lined up on the walls. Lights off, another pic in the center, and candlesticks on both sides. God, is this a shrine, or what?


----------



## Mints (Feb 26, 2016)

The only villagers I don't like are the ones that plop their house on the wrong side or ones that stay in my town forever, lmao but I try my best to be friends with all the villagers...


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 26, 2016)

Canbara, moved into my two old towns and into bad spots too! Was very annoying and just didn't appeal to me what so ever.


----------



## Blueskyy (Feb 26, 2016)

Kayrii said:


> Same here!! Queenie is the absolute worst for me! I've hated her since ACCF >.<



Triple hate for Queenie here.  She's my least favorite for the way she treated me in GC version.  That *****


----------

